# first time for him and he did great



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Sounds like he is a great horse!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

Celeste said:


> Sounds like he is a great horse!


Thank you!!! he is a handful but i adore him


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

trail riding is a blast isn't it? Glad you had a good time...a willing horse makes it so nice!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Good for you and Denny! Don't you just love these moments. :clap:


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

they are the best. i want to try him again this weekend. hopefully we can improve and top last time. i am very excited


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow thats awesome! I just got my horses to load in my new trailer, so my next step is going somewhere! Did you take him by yourself or did you go riding with a friend?


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

hahaha i did both... i drove him and myself to the trail and met another person there with there horse. it worked out pretty well except for my guy being a sweaty mess when we arrived :/ needed 2 towels to dry him... such a punk but he was a dream on the trail. just make sure your horse is desentized to alot before going. it saved us acouple of times where the person we met there, her horse spooks still and my guy would go on like nothing happened so we both helped each other out that day from trailer standing to trail riding. 

good luck i hope you have as much luck as me  but atleast meet someone there so that way you have someone to help in case you need it. my guy wouldn't load when we got back. he wanted to stay with everyone so having 1 other person makes a difference.


----------

